# Questions about Excel



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

1. Is it harmful to cherry shrimps at the recommended dosage?

2. Is it still useful if I can only dose it once a week?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

not sure about harmful but I'm pretty sure just once a week would be basically useless and might actually cause extra algae as the parameters won't stay stable.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

From personal experience I would say no , it does not harm Cherry shrimp.
I have double dosed Excel in the past & saw no determent to cherry shrimp.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Definitely does not seem to harm any shrimp.. I've used it with cherries, snowballs, fan shrimps of several types, Ghosts and Whisker shrimps. None of them seem to notice it at all.. but I don't overdose with it either.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

I don't usually swear by a product but this stuff is amazing. It controls algae and pretty much kills it all. I had algae all over my leaves. I double dosed excel and within 2 weeks no live algae. 

I had shrimp before and didn't do anything to them. 

This stuff is also the same thing used to cold sterilize surgical equipment. LOL. Weird.


----------



## zzz (Sep 18, 2013)

It doesn't hurt shrimp in general.

Unless you make a mistake like me and pour it right close to the shrimp (I didn't notice that poor shrimpie). Although even in such case I'm not 100% sure as I did't see her die right away.


----------



## nijohc (Nov 8, 2012)

pretty sure excel dissipates 12~24h after you put it in


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

It does indeed dissipate. It can last up to 24 hours, but not more than that, according to Seachem's site.


----------

